# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FA (en RP) et adoptants pour souris réhabilitées de laboratoire

## White Rabbit

pour pouvoir prendre en charge prochainement des souris réhabilitées de laboratoire, l'association White Rabbit recherche des familles d'accueil en région parisienne, ainsi que des adoptants sur toute la France.

Il y a 18 femelles (noires ou blanches) d'environ 1 an, ainsi que 4 jeunes mâles blancs.


Pour plus de renseignements: souris@white-rabbit.org
Pour en savoir plus sur la réhabilitation des souris: Réhabilitation souris de laboratoire


Si vous êtes en région parisienne et que vous souhaitez vous proposer comme famille d'accueil, merci de remplir le formulaire FA.
Pour déposer une demande d'adoption: Formulaire d'adoption


Des photos des souris en attente de prise en charge:


- femelles:






- mâles:

----------


## White Rabbit

Nous cherchons toujours des familles d'accueil en région parisienne et des adoptants sur toute la France pour pouvoir prendre en charge ces souris.
Les femelles sont âgées d'environ 1 an et les mâles ont 4 mois.


Si vous souhaitez devenir FA: Formulaire famille d'accueil souris
Pour adopter: Formulaire d'adoption souris
Pour en savoir plus sur nos conditions d'adoption: Réhabilitation des souris
Et pour toute question: souris@white-rabbit.org

----------


## sev93

bonjour je ne sais pas si vous avez pu avoir des propositions mais au cas ou il y a le refuge : l arche de bagheera qui est très bien dans le 91, rapprochez vous d eux

----------

